# como programar un microcontrolador



## josue marval (May 23, 2007)

nesecito saber como progrmar un micro ya me cuesta un poco programarlo y tambien necesito saber un buen programa par programar


----------



## mabauti (May 23, 2007)

que tipo de microcontroladores?

googlea NOPPP


----------



## cubeusk (May 24, 2007)

Depende de que tipo de micro quieras programar. Entra www.avrfreaks.com alli tienes un montond e información sobre los microcontroladores AVR


----------



## chispy (Jun 11, 2007)

Para programar microchips tenes este soft www.niplesoft.net es una versión demo pero las limitaciones q tiene te permiten terminar proyectos. Los proyectos se realizan por diagrama de flujos que al compilar genera un archivo asm(assembler), vas a necesitar un soft como el ICPROG para introducir los datos al microcontrolador y obviamente un programador de pics.
Espero haberte ayudado
Saludos


----------



## R1ck (Jun 16, 2007)

Hola a to2:
   Me gustaria que me dieran algunos consejos para poder aprender a programar y usar microcontroladores...un amigo me recomendo empezar con el pic18f252 que se puede usar como compilador el PCW C Compiler ide luego pasar a Mplab y simularlo...el asunto es que necesito algunas sugerencias ya que estoy leyendo el manual o catalo del PIC pero me da la impresion que no voy a llegar a ningun lado ... lo otro es que no me acuerdo mucho de C por lo cual se me ocurrio pedir sugerencias si me estudio manuales de C primero o sigo con el manual de PIC si me recomiendan que sigan con el catalogo del PIC me seria util si me digeran que es lo importante del PIC que debo saber antes de empezar a programar
Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 17, 2007)

Te recomiendo comenzar con un 16f84 que es de gama media, si lo que quieres es realmente aprender PIC`s primero aprende assembler y luego te alnzas al lenguaje C, asi aprendes bien la teoría sobre los registros y todo eso. Así lo hice yo y me ha servido un resto. 

SUERTE


----------



## Vicm@x (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola a toda la comunidad. estoy empesando a trabajar con Microcontroladores Motorola, Freescale para ser exacto... ya tengo los conceptos y el software para la programacion de estos. pienso trabajar con los micros JL3, JK3 y AP16, encontre en la pagina de freescale (www.frescale.com) un diagrama del programador q supuestamente sirve para toda la familia MC68HC908 q es a la cual estos micros pertenecen http://www.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/app_note/AN2317.pdf?fsrch=1, el diagrama dice q tengo q trabajar con un cristal de 9.8304 MHz pero segun las especificaciones del micro JL3 y JK3 estos trabajan a una frecuencia de 4.9152 MHz, mi pregunta es si trabajo con esta ultima frecuencia funciona mi programador? y la mas importante, este programador es el 100% confiable. Gracias por su atension y oportuno apoyo.


----------



## sizuperez (Abr 6, 2010)

Viejo yo tambn ando trabajando con el jl3, y ps use un cristal de 5mhz y funciona perfectamente, claro q si quiere mayor velocidad ps use el de 10. Ah y sera q me puede dar el link donde encontro winide, se lo agradeceria.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 6, 2010)

El mensaje es del 			01-ago-200... probablemente encuentres mas info usando el buscador del foro y no reviviendo temas viejos


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2010)

Se recomienda empezar con un PIC-16F84A y su libro dedicado a ello http://www.pic16f84a.org/

Lo de programar aquí hay manuales en PDF.
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9316.html

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9157.html

Saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Para empezar conviene el 16F88, que es mas barato que el 16F84 y mas completo 

Y programar en PicBasic, que aunque no es lo mismo que el assembler en cuanto a cuestiones de espacio es muy sencillo para aprender.


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola:

Para saber su sustituto de cada PIC, mirar este artículo a partir de la *página 71*.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v1145.html

Saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Meta ese archivo tan completo es creacion propia?


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2010)

Sí, y seguiré haciendo más con el tiempo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 7, 2010)

Te pasaste, muy buen documento, segui asi 
Tenes algo donde se explique el tema de PWM por soft?


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2010)

Por ahora no tengo nada del PWM, cuando me lo curre lo haré en ASM para PIC. En la su pregunta. ¿Te refieres software desde el PC? Tampoco. Mi cabeza ahora está en hacer una insoladora con un escaner y usar un 16F88 con un LCD del temporizador.

Menos mal que la gente se está poco a poco mentalizando con el 16F88, no me gusta nada el 16F628A.

Saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 8, 2010)

No, a la parte del pic, estoy con un controlador rgb de varios canales


----------



## Meta (Abr 8, 2010)

Tambien lo puedes hacer mediante retardos.

http://www.golovchenko.org/cgi-bin/delay

Saludo.


----------



## hersamu (May 14, 2010)

te recomiendo que empiezes con un 877a que es un poderosos micro y es facil lo programaas en assambler


----------



## Meta (May 14, 2010)

Si es posible con el *16F887* del 16F877A que ya no los fabrica, es el sustituto directo.


----------



## kiws (May 14, 2010)

eventualmente todos cumplen el mismo propósito pero lo que tienes que ver es cual va a ser tu aplicación no queras usar uno que tenga unas 40 patas nomas para prender u apagar un led, al igual que el resto de los compañeros te recomiendo el 16f84A es muy amigable y puedes sacarle mucho jugo. En mi caso para compilar uso el pic basic ide me a gustado mucho y la vdd esta muy sencillo, si estas interesado te puedo pasar información acerca del compilador ese. suerte y hechale ganas.


----------



## ketronica (Dic 2, 2010)

Para programar un microcontrolador necesitas el programa compilado en hex, el programador o quemador, el software del programador. que microcontrolador quieres programar.


----------

